# Music while painting



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I watch a show called Brain Games on television. If you have never seen it is a show all about how your brain works. I find it fascinating. Anyway they had this segment on how music actually does increase your perform on IQ tests and pretty much anything you do that requires using your brain including art. The gave demonstrations and the results were amazing, sometimes going up as high as 30% of original score on IQ tests. It's not just classical music, any music. It somehow stimulates your brain, they got into the physiology of it but it was way over my head. 

Anyway long story short...instead of listening to the news while I paint I'm going to listen to music and see if there is any improvement.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I used to listen to music while a did my art but found it distracting. I love to paint to the sounds of birds though (real time, not recorded).


----------



## Leo (Sep 24, 2015)

I love to listen to music while I draw and paint I can't focus at all without it and it also helps me to feel inspired ^^


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

This is a link to a series of articles written by a friend of mine on the the subject of how the brain works during creativity. Keep clicking the click here at the bottom to read more. 

http://www.iouart.co/2013/07/theta-brainwaves-and-how-they-can.html

Anyway sometimes I use music to help me get into that right brain, meditative, creative state and sometimes I just prefer silence. As far as what kind of music. If I'm drawing sculls or horror I'll listen to Heavy Metal, Goth or maybe some Mozart or Beethoven or maybe some other heavy classical. With my latest piece I listened to a big mix of Alternative and classic Rock. Sometimes I'll listen to blues like Buddy Guy, Stevie Ray Vaughn or some of the old time blues artists. Just depends where I'm at at the moment.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Eddie I learned something. She says its Theta waves that relaxes and put you in the creative frame of mind. I always thought it was Alpha waves. 

Is Rebbeca a doctor or scientist or just a smart person?


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I totally agree with Eddie. Some times I put some "background jazz", or a new style called "trip hop", but other times I don't want a noise bothering me so I keep the whole house in silence >.<


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

I always listen to music when I'm working, wether it's drawing, painting or writing. The kind of music differs greatly though; sometimes it's soundtracks, sometimes aggressive hardrock, sometimes classical music. It all brings it's own inspiration to the table, which is lovely.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Intriguing. :vs_worry: 

I never gave it much thought. I just tend to pick up and draw when the mood strikes, last night during a movie for example. I will try using music to inspire.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't know if it's related or not to music listening but I have been listening to music while painting and I honestly think I'm doing better paintings. I find myself making brush strokes to the music :vs_blush:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

That sounds like fun! And if it's giving that results we are seeing... please, don't stop the music (?


----------



## WFMartin (Nov 10, 2015)

I almost always listen to music while I paint. And, I appreciate most music, from bluegrass to classical. I truly helps me paint.


----------



## Artsupplies (Aug 27, 2013)

I think it depends on everyone's mood. I can't work in noise and needs silence to concentrate but sometimes when i am thinking about color scheme then music plays good role to keep my mind fresh.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Hmmm... Got CDs of Cash, John Denver, a Diz theme from Pokiehauntus on now.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The music I play while painting is 'Light Classical' on the Sonic station on television. It is all instrumental. I think I would find anything with lyrics distracting.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey William, fellow bluegrass lover! 

I'm a musician first and have been playing banjo and fiddle all my life. If I have music on, whether it be bluegrass or classical, I will want to listen to each and every note being played. I can't put it in the background. I never listen to music while I'm trying to get something done.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Where I used to take oil painting classes they always had classical music on. It was nice. I should put some on while I paint.


----------



## WFMartin (Nov 10, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Hey William, fellow bluegrass lover!
> 
> I'm a musician first and have been playing banjo and fiddle all my life. If I have music on, whether it be bluegrass or classical, I will want to listen to each and every note being played. I can't put it in the background. I never listen to music while I'm trying to get something done.


I'm an ex-bluegrass, country musician, as well. I played 5-string banjo, mandolin, guitar. I also played a couple of Fender Telecasters when I played country.

My son played fiddle, mandolin, & guitar, and we used to play in a couple of different bands in the area.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

That is so cool. My son is in a band, but it's heavy metal and I hate it. But they are doing sort of OK. He gets lots of shows, but little money. :vs_worry:


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## RapidFireArt (Dec 17, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Don't know if it's related or not to music listening but I have been listening to music while painting and I honestly think I'm doing better paintings. I find myself making brush strokes to the music :vs_blush:


That's interesting Terry! Now that you mention it, I think I also draw to the beat of the music I'm listening to. Sometimes I catch myself drawing in slow-mo when I'm listening to sad music. Better select the right music to improve my productivity! haha


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Music activates my tremors so I don't listen to it.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I find music distracting. I prefer to work alone and in silence.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> I find music distracting. I prefer to work alone and in silence.


Haha, we seem to be in the minority.


----------



## Jalapeno (Sep 27, 2015)

Liz said:


> Haha, we seem to be in the minority.


Add me to the silent minority


----------



## potter (Dec 17, 2015)

There is a second potter and a helper in my shop. I find the beets per a minute affect me the most. I do my best work 55 to 65 bpm. Below 55 bpm I day dream. Above 65 bpm I find I make to many mistakes an end up scrapping work.

We play classical, country, bluegrass, light metal, and a lot of times someone will put on a comedian.


----------



## E Burna (Dec 15, 2015)

I always listen to music when I paint and I listen to classical Stephan Moccio I think is guys name is great


----------

